# pics of the new car...



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Well, we finally took a little break from the drivers seat to snap some quick pics. Without sounding too much like I'm reciting the e36 is better than the e46 mantra, this car is PERFECT. The m3's steering seems like its wired directly to your brain, just think about setting it up in a corner, and it's there. The power is great, the ride is comfortable, space is decent. The only complaint is the heated seats which don't stay set where you put them, other than that, nothing. Life is good.:angel:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*more*

the car.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*interior*

the inside:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*THE SEATS*

more interior


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*the top going down*

power top in action


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*finally the debadged rear*

I decided to debadge it. I figured anyone that knew about bmws would reckognize it for what it was, and hopefully it would keep the riced out civics from wanting to race so often. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

TD said:


> * *


I wasn't going to mention the 325 hasn't left the garage in the last two weeks except when my wife drives it to work. Anytime we go out together, it's in the M and we fight over the keys. :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Looks nice Josh. Enjoy!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

now that is one big-ass A/C vent! :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *now that is one big-ass A/C vent! :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> *


Well, y'know how it is in those "retro" cars.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

:lmao:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: interior*



Josh (PA) said:


> *the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the Altoids? You got stinky breath or something? :dunno:

:angel:

Looks sweet...Going to get a front strut brace?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking great Josh, did not realize Al had visited you Or have you gone mad and actually cleaned a car :yikes:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

It's only 2 wks old, remember. That's post pick up shine. It will probably need a bath after this week. Care to help a guy out? :dunno: You don't think I would wash it with the weather we had this weekend do you? that is put the top down and DRIVE weather!! 



PM 325xiT said:


> *Looking great Josh, did not realize Al had visited you Or have you gone mad and actually cleaned a car :yikes:
> 
> *


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: interior*



[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> What's with the Altoids? You got stinky breath or something? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Never know when you're going to need them. Besides I like extra fried onions on my cheesesteaks around here. I won't be getting the strut brace anytime soon. I'm still shocked at the rigidity compared to the Audi. Once that feeling wears off, I'll probably pick one up. I tried to PM you about that Estoril Blue thing, but your box was full :bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *It's only 2 wks old, remember. That's post pick up shine. It will probably need a bath after this week. Care to help a guy out? :dunno: You don't think I would wash it with the weather we had this weekend do you? that is put the top down and DRIVE weather!!
> 
> *


:thumbup:

Drive first wash later  I'm always prepared to help out  and test drive of course :angel:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks great Josh!!:thumbup: Congrats...it's a beautiful car. :thumbup:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> *Looks great Josh!!:thumbup: Congrats...it's a beautiful car. :thumbup: *


Thanks Mike. I'm itching to get a fall drive together before I need to put the snow tires on. Phil mentioned next Sunday as a possibility, would you be in?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> Thanks Mike. I'm itching to get a fall drive together before I need to put the snow tires on. Phil mentioned next Sunday as a possibility, would you be in? *


Maybe...it sounds like a great idea. I'd have to let you know for sure later in the week.


----------



## chazzy (Apr 2, 2002)

Very nice -- one of the few convertibles with a manual transmission.


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

congratulations. You gotta love the torque of the 3.2!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Nice pics Josh!  How many miles are on this car. It looks like new!


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

It looks like you have dual zone a/c on your M. If so, that's one thing I wish my E46 had (supposedly available in Europe)...typical BMWUSA cost-cutting move.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Ack said:


> *Nice pics Josh!  How many miles are on this car. It looks like new! *


Thanks Ack, picked it up two weeks ago w/ 37190, now has almost 38,000 

CzTom, it does have dual zone climate control, but it doesn't work too well. I wind up setting both sides the same anyway. :dunno:


----------



## tlaselva (Aug 21, 2002)

The vehicle's mint.

The pic of the engine bay looks like one from a new car! :thumbup:


----------

